# 211 receivers acting strange



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I have a 61.5 and 72.7 setup. When I change between my local HD on 61.5 and a HD channel on 72.7 I get a acquiring satellite screen and the transponder and satellite change, then I get an error 004. Getting this on both my 211 receivers. Bad LNB maybe? I have a SW-64 switch as well. Check switches say good detection and recognize it's a sw-64.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

ehren said:


> I have a 61.5 and 72.7 setup. When I change between my local HD on 61.5 and a HD channel on 72.7 I get a acquiring satellite screen and the transponder and satellite change, then I get an error 004. Getting this on both my 211 receivers. Bad LNB maybe? I have a SW-64 switch as well. Check switches say good detection and recognize it's a sw-64.


 If you want to stay with Legacy try a couple of SW21s for the 2 211s, I would bet on the SW64 rather than LNBs.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Thanks for your reply. Hmmmm this morning watching msnbc, cnn, headline news today in HD and crossing my fingers havent seen any problems so far. My equipment yes is all legacy I have had Dish for almost 10 years now. Enjoy not being in a contract but am tight on funds to have to replace anything.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

oh gawdd when i do a check switch it says I have a sw-42, then it says quad the next time. ugh guess I am gonna start looking for a new switch.

I checked on Ebay and nobody is selling a 64 switch ughhh

EDIT: just to laugh even more, now it says twin and sw-44 after check switch 3rd and 4th times.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

When the check switch is correct it reads (61.5, ____ and 72.7)

This is because I swung my Dish 500 from 110 and 119 to just use the 1 lnb for 72.7.

I am gonna disconnect the middle lnb since maybe that is screwing up the sw-64 switch.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

There are 6 inputs on the sw-64, I unplugged the 3rd and 4th (middle) inputs

Now i did a check switch it said 72.7, 61.5 sw-44 
ran again now it says XXX-72.7, 61.5 reception verified

Im confused, is the wiring backwards when I swung the dish 500?


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

well I took a crescent wrench and beat the crap out of the switch and now i have zero reception. yay


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

so if I bought the sw-21's I would use ports 1a, 1b and 3a and 3b from the sw-64 switch?

For example 1a would be 61.5 and 1b would be 72.7? Do I have that right?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

You would use the SW21s instead of the SW64, one to each 211.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

paid $9.50 for 2 sw-21 switches and back up again.

what puzzles me is why it says 3 sat when I did a check switch with the 3rd location showing an 'X"

I am only using 61.5 and 72.7


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 8, 2011)

Because you have a open LNB that is not getting anything..


----------

